# Grand Bay Wma



## Mcrar (Jun 27, 2016)

This deer season I am going to be hunting grand bay wma in Lowndes county and was jw if y'all know anything about the place that could help me . I have been going out there to scout but it's been closed any info would be great


----------



## jakebuddy (Jun 27, 2016)

Waste of time you would be better off making the drive somewhere else. Sorry .


----------



## Mcrar (Jun 27, 2016)

Do you know any good wma close Lowndes county I was goin to try grand bay bc I love like 5 min from it


----------



## jakebuddy (Jun 27, 2016)

Nothing real close. If your willing to drive Horse Creek is good Flat Tub could be good but kinda the wild west. Chickasawhatchee is good.


----------



## Mcrar (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks man


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Jun 28, 2016)

we hunted it some in the past...from what I remember the gates are only open when its a hunt weekend...there are deer there but the ones I usually seen driving in were getting onto private before daylight...big crowds and lots of shooting on the first gun hunt back then...don't discount it completely but do your homework and be safe!


----------



## Mcrar (Jun 28, 2016)

Yea I keep hearing that it gets hit hard but I am going to give it a try . Wish it would open before deer season so I could do some scouting


----------



## Wanderlust (Jun 28, 2016)

Scout during small game hunts. That should be most weekends after August 15. There are some hogs there and are legal during small game with small game weapons.


----------



## Mcrar (Jun 28, 2016)

Ok thanks y'all can't wait for the s easeon to start


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 29, 2016)

The past couple yrs the gates have been closed more than open. I have drove an hour pulling a camper to stay more than once on an open weekend and the gate be locked when I get there. All were closed at last min except one and game warden forgot to open the gate that time. We use to hunt it but it's done got way to crowded


----------



## Mcrar (Jun 30, 2016)

I found a map of grand bay and it got a bow hunting only on there but Idk where it is . Do y'all know anything about that


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Jul 4, 2016)

i thought the bow only was sold? could be wrong but what I heard...had success there prolly 10-15 yrs ago...its was before you get to the learning center on that driveway on the right side back then


----------



## Mcrar (Jul 5, 2016)

Well I guess it could be a old map I found it on the dnr web site


----------



## deadbox (Aug 11, 2016)

Bow only sold...... Military side is heavy hunted. State side is hit hard 1st few gun weekend. And not much at all bow weekends. I like the layout of the lakeland highway side (though it isn't always unlocked) . But your not gonna get a trophy at GB. If your looking for the pleasure of sitting in a stand and potentially getting some meat go for it. I would suggest prepare to walk. Much better results putting boots down and roads behind you. Definitely wear your snake boots. The only thing I am worried about this year is our GW just got fired so currently the duties are spread over 5 counties. 

I'm gonna be hunting from a mountain bike alot this year so I will be going out there on bow weekends. I lI've like 1.5 miles. So why not. Better than sleeping any morning.

There is also DoeRun. Bow only WMA about an hr away. Fairly small but I love bow only places.


----------



## Mcrar (Aug 16, 2016)

Where is the military side at I thought it was just the part on Lakeland HWY


----------



## deadbox (Aug 23, 2016)

Anyone can Hunt Lakeland Hwy side. Just a matter of hate being unlocked. If I'm not mistaken military access is near North Gate. There stands are a pin in system from what I have heard.


----------

